# The Kooler Pitch



## Viking (Oct 28, 2017)

I didn't know he was on the shark tank. Great pitch by Stan. Definitely one of the best speakers in the industry.


The Kooler Pitch - Shark Tank - YouTube


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 29, 2017)

Cool idea! Smart guy, well spoken.


----------



## bigguy35 (Oct 29, 2017)

Did any of the sharks buy it?


----------



## slide (Oct 29, 2017)

Yah...

Shark Tank: The Kooler Accepts Offer from Daymond John for $50,000

-s


----------



## SURGE (Oct 29, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> Cool idea! Smart guy, well spoken.



It is but I wouldn't want to train with something that big. Great video though.


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 30, 2017)

Cool video. I guess he wants their expertise and contacts and not so much the money. I thought he was very well off?


----------



## striffe (Oct 30, 2017)

ProFIT said:


> Cool video. I guess he wants their expertise and contacts and not so much the money. I thought he was very well off?



Not too sure but I would think it were due to that. Great video. Always weird seeing guys from the industry on tv.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 30, 2017)

He's pretty good.


----------



## odin (Oct 30, 2017)

Has anyone ever used one? I have never seen anyone using a kooler.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 31, 2017)

Very well spoken.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 21, 2017)

What he didn't say in his pitch is that the Kooler will also keep your peptides cool


----------

